# Australia Day



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2008)

To the Australians have a good one!

And enjoy the long weekend!8)


----------



## Graeme (Jan 25, 2008)

Unfortunately I'll be working Heinz, so I hope you have an enjoyable long weekend in our great 'Sunburnt' nation! (although Queensland is looking very wet at the moment).


----------



## Clave (Jan 25, 2008)

> Australia, Australia, Australia, Australia, we love you, amen!



One of my favourite sketches of all time...  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA_

Have a nice day!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2008)

Rule #1 - There will be no pooftahs!

Have a good Aussie day all - and remember....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Day You Convicts, dont get too boozed up....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

Enjoy the long weekeng Guys!
has the tide gone out in Queensland yet, Graeme? and are they shooting the looters! B*stards!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2008)

Shoot first, then see what they stole....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Australia Day (tomorrow), to all my digger friends. I hope it's a
cause to imbibe for.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy days you sons and daughters of deported convicts....!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks all I will raise my XXXX Gold tonight to country and to all my aussie friends here on the forum. On BTW I am in the lucky part of QLD no flood for me!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah Australia Day. The crickets on the telly, the sun is nice and hot, having some beers and a barbie with some mates.. doesn't get much better then this...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 26, 2008)

Cheers les, lucky and Charles.

As for those looters they are bastards!

As for my day went to watch some motorcycle racing at Phillip Island! 

Came home caught the last part of the arvo session for the cricket. 

Everything is going to plan.


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wishing You a fantastic celebration of Australia Day, guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm with V2.


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 7, 2008)

bit late but ive been busy recently well i got really drunk at the cricket and and watch some of the finest players to ever play the game i.e Kumble....Tendulakr...Gilchrist...Laxman....Dravid...Ganguly!


----------

